# Have you ever met someone you just don't like?



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright that's it. I know you guys know. I know you guys know you guys know. The problem is, *I* don't know.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Zulban said:


> Alright that's it. I know you guys know. I know you guys know you guys know. The problem is, *I* don't know.


Oh, you don't want to know. No no.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> I think I know, and I think I know why. :mellow:
> 
> Is it a jealousy thing, because there's one here I'm kind of jealous of, too?


I really wonder who that is?
I can't imagine anyone really.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Oh, you don't want to know. No no.


I don't want to know? No? Why do I no wanna know, you know? I wanna know. No?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sure what this is with hidden animosity between certain members..........

I once had this person that I instantly hated. An INTJ...yes :crazy: I'm sure it's horrible to say, but I wanted to flatten his face.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Snail is jealous of *Random Fucking Letters* girl, aka Sifr. (DUH!)*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually, I'm kind of jealous of anyone smarter than I am, so there are a few people here. It's not a mean kind of jealousy, though. It's more like respect and admiration, and a little pang of wishing I were more like that so I could more effectively accomplish my goals. 

...I didn't know it was that "Duh!" though. lol


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Not sure what this is with hidden animosity between certain members..........
> 
> I once had this person that I instantly hated. An INTJ...yes :crazy: I'm sure it's horrible to say, but I wanted to flatten his face.


INTJ do get passionate on this subject.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I don't want to know? No? Why do I no wanna know, you know? I wanna know. No?


Yes. :tongue:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

BlackFeatheredMask said:


> Yes... Shes on this forum. She already knows...


I think I know who it is. If I'm right about who I think it is, then I feel the same way.

...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

snail said:


> Actually, I'm kind of jealous of anyone smarter than I am, so there are a few people here. It's not a mean kind of jealousy, though. It's more like respect and admiration, and a little pang of wishing I were more like that so I could more effectively accomplish my goals.


Anything can be done if you put your mind to it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Why do you hate a INFJ Mask?*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, and that's precisely what I want. More of a mind to put to it. lol


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

snail said:


> Yes, and that's precisely what I want. More of a mind to put to it. lol


Then study, study and...study!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Who were you thinking it was, Beloved? There are a few.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> **Random Fucking Letters* girl*


roflmao! It's "Leeks-greeb," the 11th dimensional being who was lonely and bored, so it imagined the universe into being.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> Yes, and that's precisely what I want. More of a mind to put to it. lol


I think your really smart snail.
I don't BS on these kinds of things.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> Who were you thinking it was, Beloved? There are a few.


Nevermind. I thought his post was in response to BlackFeatheredMask.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

snail said:


> Who were you thinking of?


Not myself if you were implying. since I've only been here a few days.

I was just generally thinking of some of the senior members who are good in debates.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Okay, Leeks.*


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> *sigh* You didn't take that seriously, did you? Wolf got it.


I separate insults from sex. To me, when someone says "fuck you" it means they wish you ill.
So yeah.... I was slow (er... halted) on the uptake.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

This has turned into a very odd thread....


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Who are you calling an idiot? :angry:
> 
> Eh fuck it, I guess I deserved that one... either that or I just don't get nt humour.


*No Problem. (By The Way) I just called everyone expect two people on this site stupid, but everyone is stupid at something.... expect for the idiots who are stupid at everything. 
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't realize the miscommunication. It won't happen again.  :blushed:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize the miscommunication. It won't happen again.  :blushed:


Good. So next time you proposition me for sexy time, you'll put it in the form of an official request, i.e. memo, facebook invite, or prancing around naked?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Good. So next time you proposition me for sexy time, you'll put it in the form of an official request, i.e. memo, facebook invite, or prancing around naked?


*Just know that Joe always has eyes on you and that is how he will know you're prancing around naked.

How do I know? I helped him hack the satellite while he planned the areas that would be viewed.
*


----------



## Count Dusseldorf (Jan 30, 2009)

JoeMetallic said:


> Good. So next time you proposition me for sexy time, you'll put it in the form of an official request, i.e. memo, facebook invite, or prancing around naked?


LOL :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Good. So next time you proposition me for sexy time, you'll put it in the form of an official request, i.e. memo, facebook invite, or prancing around naked?


I'll even put it on fancy stationery and in a wax-sealed envelope. :wink:



BadWolf said:


> *Just know that Joe always has eyes on you and that is how he will know you're prancing around naked.
> 
> How do I know? I helped him hack the satellite while he planned the areas that would be viewed.
> *


lol, no worries, I'm totally safe from those prying eyes....


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Llixgrijb said:


> I agree. You [snail] are very intelligent, as well as principled and gentle. Give yourself more credit!


Yep.

__________________


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

The answer to that is yes.


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

You guys seriously :laughing: so glad I joined this site, a more fun and nice bunch of people is hard to find.

Yes to the original question, and no regarding anyone on this site, disagreeances yes, but good debates are always fun :wink:


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*I have disliked people immensely. Mostly they were negative people who desperately wanted everyone around them to be as miserable as they were. I recall a woman I once worked with who, I swear to you, in the 2 years I worked with her I never heard her say anything positive. She was toxic. Just being around her made me want to go home and wash my soul somehow. Those are the types of people I instantly dislike. People with toxic personalities. Ugh! And I don't like mean people who are mean just for the sake of making themselves feel better. But I suppose that is a typical Mary Sunshine INFP response...ah well...*


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I've met several people who didn't like me (girls), which made their attitude towards me very disrespectful & rude, causing me to dislike them back. But I have never met someone that I disliked first, I have always been one to give someone the benefit of the doubt. Many a time have others told me not to bother with so-and-so because of the kind of person they are, but I like to find out for myself & give them a chance to rid themselves of that reputation. More often than not they were right, but you know how it goes...

"It's not me, it's you," rings true.


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*I think it must be some kind of INFP trait that we have to find things out for ourselves. I'm that way too. I give folk the benefit of a doubt, as to how they are. But most of the time if someone told me, "He is a jerk, steer clear of him." I will find out they were right and after I'm done kicking myself for not listening, I will move on! LOL! We are a hard-headed lot at times! :wink:*


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

Count Dusseldorf said:


> I have always had this problem....
> 
> I can never tell when someone is joking.
> 
> Maybe it's just social awkwardness. :dry:


I have the same problem! Now I just never flare up 'cause I usually end up looking like and ornery idiot...:blushed:


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

The the thread tho, I certainly have disliked people immediately. One works with me. I disliked her the minute she came through the door. Then I thought I was just being bitchy, 'cause we seemed to be getting along fantasticlly... then an email I was not meant to see ended up in my inbox... gloves off ever since. I make it a point to try to make her mistakes remain HERS, not blamed on others. Drama. I hate it. I'll get rid of her yet if she doesn't quit it. Not very INFJ-ish of me huh?

In one of the profile descriptions I read, but of course can't find to post here, it talked about how INFJ's tend to only have 1 or 2 close friends, preferring deep relationships to superficial ones, and that they rely on intuition, trusting their instincts about people, which usually are correct. I find this to be very true of me....


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*I am very good at reading people. I just ignore it sometimes, hoping I am wrong. I should have done that with my second husband. DANGIT!!!!:angry:*


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

EspressiveGirl said:


> *I am very good at reading people. I just ignore it sometimes, hoping I am wrong. I should have done that with my second husband. DANGIT!!!!:angry:*


.............

rofl!


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

*You know, I am a chronic journaler, and I was going through some old ones the other night (I do that on occasion) and saw where I had written about what a loser he was and how I couldn't figure out what his then-gf saw in him. *

*The only good thing that came out of that union was my son...and if being married to the loser I was married to got me my boy again...I'd do it over in a heartbeat.*

*I'd also take Tae Kwon Do, so I could defend myself. Arsehole.*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

snail said:


> Actually, I'm kind of jealous of anyone smarter than I am, so there are a few people here. It's not a mean kind of jealousy, though. It's more like respect and admiration, and a little pang of wishing I were more like that so I could more effectively accomplish my goals.
> 
> ...I didn't know it was that "Duh!" though. lol


are u a 4 in enneagram?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes. I call them, "everyone who is not me".

Luckily there is a cure for this veritable blight on the Earth.:crazy:


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Too many people do this: dislike a person for no reason at all
before they know a single thing about them. 

And then, many times, the disliked person starts disliking the OTHER
person, because they can tell that the OTHER person doesn't like _them_.

I see people walking around all day long with imagined
'feuds' going on in their heads.

Sorry, but it is ridiculous.

Don't decide you 'don't like somebody' before you know them.
I know it ain't easy, because the whole world acts like
this. Some people even claim to have some 'intuitive instant 
good judge of character' in an attempt to validate their 
behavior- but they are only lying to themselves.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

FreeSpirit said:


> Too many people do this: dislike a person for no reason at all
> before they know a single thing about them.
> 
> And then, many times, the disliked person starts disliking the OTHER
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty sad isn't it?



> Don't decide you 'don't like somebody' before you know them.
> I know it ain't easy, because the whole world acts like
> this. Some people even claim to have some 'intuitive instant
> good judge of character' in an attempt to validate their
> behavior- but they are only lying to themselves.


I completely agree!


----------

